# Cost to Fix Broken Fan



## Greenmustard (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi, I'm new, so I'm sorry if there's already a thread on this, but how much would it cost for me to get a broken fan fixed on my laptop (I heard labor is the bulk of the cost, so how much on average is the labor?)? I have a Compaq Presario R3050 (a little over two years old). Is it easy to fix this problem, and how much will it cost? (I'm looking to ask a friend or my cousin- both pretty good with computers but I don't know if they've ever fixed a laptop before.)

Thanks, and sorry if my question's kind of lame.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF. No question is lame, but some are answered. This one in particular is not.

In order for an estimate to be made, we must know the nature of the damage. If you need a new fan, eBaying or Froogle could find it.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

As Laboye said, try searching around for the part number. Fans, even on laptops, usually aren't that hard to replace (usually just open up a panel on the bottom of the laptop and swap fans). However, prices range all over the place.
For instance, my dad had to replace the fan on my mom's Toshiba laptop, and the fan was about $60 and that didn't even cover labor!


----------



## Greenmustard (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks, I'll look into that. Hopefully the part isn't too expensive, and I can get somebody I know to do the labor.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

The thing is many laptops use a simple plug-in Fan that just securely rests on the heat sink and many use an entire custom fan assembly with 2 fans and channeled sinks. These obviously cost more than the standard fans. This is also your case...


----------

